# Favorite East or North Bay hill climb



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

By popular demand here's a poll for your favorite Bay area hill climb situated in the East Bay or North Bay. Many of these climbs are unfamiliar to me, and this time no apologies if I've missed one out.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

As Mt Diablo is almost in my back yard so to speak it gets my vote. I like either side but seem to climb the south side more then descend down the north side to go back home.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I vote Mt. Tam via east Bolinas-Fairfax Ridgecrest. I also like Mt. Tam via Old Railroad Grade on my mtb.


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

I hate/love Mt Diablo.....


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Mount Tam from 4 different directions - Fairfax, Mill Valley, Stinson, and Muir. About a 100 mile day with 12K of climbing...

Awesome!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

huckleberry said:


> Mount Tam from 4 different directions - Fairfax, Mill Valley, Stinson, and Muir. About a 100 mile day with 12K of climbing...
> 
> Awesome!


Then hop on your mountain bike and climb it on Eldridge Grade, Railroad Grade, Hoo Koo E Koo...


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

I like doing North Gate -> Ranger Station -> Down South Gate -> Up South Gate -> Up Summit to the top of Diablo. Approximately 5,200 ft of climbing.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

poff said:


> I like doing North Gate -> Ranger Station -> Down South Gate -> Up South Gate -> Up Summit to the top of Diablo. Approximately 5,200 ft of climbing.


Ouch. Once headed down I'm not inclined (pun intended) to go up again. Danville Blvd. or Iron Horse back around is fine for me


----------



## Cliff O (Feb 10, 2004)

Laps on the mountain are a favored Death Ride training regimen, with 2 trips to the top being just a starting point.

Back to the subject of the thread, I voted for South Gate because riding up the mountain is a great experience. However, in terms of ride frequency, I am a Livermore resident and prefer to leave for rides from my front door. The South side of Morgan Territory or Patterson Pass are much closer to home and appear in my ride log more frequently than Diablo.


----------



## MSH (Jul 16, 2006)

After almost 20 yrs in the Bay Area I moved to the Denver area in November. I will certainly miss the Diablo-South Gate climb. Will always be one of my favorites.

MSH


----------



## alamere (Jun 23, 2008)

Pine Flat Rd near Healdsburg. Popular Levi training route. It's name "flat" is not at all descriptive.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Diablo North gate,

Once at the junction, depends on how I feel. Either summit, or down south to climb back up, or down south to coffee and window shop at Pegasus in danville and cruise the iron horse back to Walnut creek.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Diablo - South Gate. It's 8.6 miles from my front door. The pot holes are a real pain though...


----------



## Cliff O (Feb 10, 2004)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Diablo - South Gate. It's 8.6 miles from my front door. The pot holes are a real pain though...


My understanding is that the road through the development is privately owned by the development. The potholes have a calming effect on traffic and the local property owners like it that way.


----------



## IRMB (Jul 15, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> By popular demand here's a poll for your favorite Bay area hill climb situated in the East Bay or North Bay. Many of these climbs are unfamiliar to me, and this time no apologies if I've missed one out.


Diablo to southgate. It's 35 miles round trip to the junction and back and 100 miles if I go the summit and back.

Atleast that's what it feels like!


----------

